# Laptop connecting to Samsung 32" LED TV



## LazyZee (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi All, 

I currently have a Samsung 32" LED TV and two laptops that I want to connect to the TV. Now both laptops only have a VGA port but the TV only has 2 HDMI ports + USB. I've looked around and it looks like I can use a VGA to HDMI adapter to transfer video but I also want sound, and to my understanding it would only transfer video.

In the back of the TV I have L/R/PB/PR/Y Video component cables (not in use). Can somebody suggest the best setup to connect the laptops to the TV with both video / audio working?

Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

VGA+Audio to HDMI converters do exist. Here is an example of one I found with a Google search.

http://aluratek.com/vga-to-hdmi-1080p-adapter-with-audio
DISCLAIMER: This link is not intended as a recommendation or endorsement of any particular company or product by myself or this web site.


----------

